# Looking for Ables with kimonos!



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

So im creating  a anime themed island, and i need kimonos! it would be a huge help if you let me come buy some! thanks in advance


----------



## moo_nieu (May 13, 2020)

I have some butterfly patterned one's in Abel's right now, but I won't be ready for about 10-20 minutes if you don't mind

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Actually I'll just PM you the code now since someone else is here to


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I have some butterfly patterned one's in Abel's right now, but I won't be ready for about 10-20 minutes if you don't mind
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> Actually I'll just PM you the code now since someone else is here to


ok ty!


----------



## Melchoir (May 13, 2020)

I currently have the pink blossoming kimono, red and yellow chima jeogori, and the red and yellow old commoner's kimono in my storage that I would be happy to trade with you!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Melchoir said:


> I currently have the pink blossoming kimono, red and yellow chima jeogori, and the red and yellow old commoner's kimono in my storage that I would be happy to trade with you!


i dont have much to trade as i recently reset just need kimonos as im planning ahead!


----------



## Melchoir (May 13, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> i dont have much to trade as i recently reset just need kimonos as im planning ahead!



I have no problem with just dropping them off for you!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Melchoir said:


> I have no problem with just dropping them off for you!


ty!!! i will pm the code in a sec


----------



## Melchoir (May 13, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> ty!!! i will pm the code in a sec



Do you mind waiting a little? I'm just about to go and have my dinner! Sorry!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Melchoir said:


> Do you mind waiting a little? I'm just about to go and have my dinner! Sorry!


ok!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> So im creating  a anime themed island, and i need kimonos! it would be a huge help if you let me come buy some! thanks in advance


I have a lot of them stored. I already gave some away, buy I could always order them again. 

I won't visit or have anyone today because I have an open plot (going to get a villager from a friend) and I want to take care about the void, but pm me and we can arrange a visit so you can come catalog everything I can for free.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

ok! ty!


Raz said:


> I have a lot of them stored. I already gave some away, buy I could always order them again.
> 
> I won't visit or have anyone today because I have an open plot (going to get a villager from a friend) and I want to take care about the void, but pm me and we can arrange a visit so you can come catalog everything I can for free.




	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

bump!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Bump!


----------



## wilky (May 13, 2020)

I have an old commoners kimono in my treasure hunt today! If you feel like joining! 2nmt or 20k bells entry fee. Starts in 15 minutes. Over 1mil bells worth of prizes.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

bump!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

bump!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

Bump! still looking!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

bump!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

bump! still looking!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 14, 2020)

I have old commoner's kimono in my ables today


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 14, 2020)

I take it things never worked out with Raz? I have them in my catalog,  I can order them and have them ready for you tti catalog or buy tomorrow.  Let me know!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

Thomalk44 said:


> I have old commoner's kimono in my ables today


ok! ty!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



LilBabyDelirium said:


> I take it things never worked out with Raz? I have them in my catalog,  I can order them and have them ready for you tti catalog or buy tomorrow.  Let me know!


no we are still workings things out! but i would be very thankful if you did!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 14, 2020)

DM me for dodo if you want to come


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

bump!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 14, 2020)

Did you also need the kimonos from nooks?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Did you also need the kimonos from nooks?


yes! that would work as well! is the really fancy ones or just a regluglar>? i cant spell!


----------



## Jillenium (May 14, 2020)

I have a bingata dress in Ables today


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> I have a bingata dress in Ables today


ok! i will pm you in a little bit


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 14, 2020)

The reeeeeeally fancy ones.  They're just stands with kimonos on them. If you can let me know which kimonos you still need from regular clothing that would be great.  Also with the Elaborate Kimonos, they cost 220k each so if im going to order them,  I'll need to sell them as well. There's  five versions of them so lmk if you're planning to buy them


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 14, 2020)

Bump! still looking!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

still looking!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 15, 2020)

Did you see my previous post?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Did you see my previous post?


Yes ! Sorry I didnt respond, but I would be happy to buy some of the fancy ones from you! To you happen to have the wisteria?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 15, 2020)

I don't have it in inventory,  but I can have it tomorrow.  How do you want to work the sale after that?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I don't have it in inventory,  but I can have it tomorrow.  How do you want to work the sale after that?


i could pay in nmt or tbt at the moment! and that is completly fine!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 15, 2020)

How many of each are you offering? (That is to say one or the other or a combo of the two)


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> How many of each are you offering?


5 nmt and 15 tbt?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 15, 2020)

Nmt themselves are worth 10k as sale and the kimonos are 220k :/


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Nmt themselves are worth 10k as sale and the kimonos are 220k :/


i have 10 nmt, so i could add 120k bells!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 15, 2020)

That would be perfect! I just don't want to lose out just to order it (I'm just running thin on igb until next turnip trade.  I don't time travel).

I'll get in touch tomorrow morning when it's delivered to me.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> That would be perfect! I just don't want to lose out just to order it (I'm just running thin on igb until next turnip trade.  I don't time travel).
> 
> I'll get in touch tomorrow morning when it's delivered to me.


ok ty!


----------



## wilky (May 15, 2020)

Are you still looking for kimonos?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

wilky said:


> Are you still looking for kimonos?


yes but i need to do schoolwork!


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 15, 2020)

Hi! Not sure if you have the junihitoe kimono but my Able's has one today


----------



## wilky (May 15, 2020)

lol ok, I have pink and green blossom kimonos whenever you're online.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 15, 2020)

doetothelindsay said:


> Hi! Not sure if you have the junihitoe kimono but my Able's has one today





wilky said:


> lol ok, I have pink and green blossom kimonos whenever you're online.


ok ty! i will let you guys know when i can!


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 15, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> ok ty! i will let you guys know when i can!


Sounds good! I'll be around


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 16, 2020)

I have the Wisteria elaborate kimono when you are ready


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 16, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I have the Wisteria elaborate kimono when you are ready


Ty! I will be on soon!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

bump still looking!

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

bump!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 17, 2020)

I still have the Wisteria Kimono, haven't heard from you.  What's up?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I still have the Wisteria Kimono, haven't heard from you.  What's up?


ive been super busy!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 17, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> ive been super busy!


Okay,  we still doing a trade?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Okay,  we still doing a trade?


yes!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 17, 2020)

Okay, send me a Dodo code and I'll bring it by.


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 17, 2020)

I have the blossoming kimono in pink and green at my ables if you’re still searching for them


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

mayorsam17 said:


> I have the blossoming kimono in pink and green at my ables if you’re still searching for them


yes i am!


----------

